# Dont Take This The Wrong Way



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I know reguardless of how Im gonna say this , some of you will take this the wrong way and no matter how many times I try to explain this you still wont get it , it seems that is the nature of some things. On the other hand the others will understand this right off the bat but love it or hate it here it goes anyway. In a few of my threads some members have told me " you could have done a search on this" or "this has already been covered a search" or the one I realy thought was cute today was by ZEMEKONE who was refering to another person who had already pointed me to the search button and his quote was something to the effect of "im glad someone said that I thought I was going to have to do it" and to these anwsers , my reply is . Are you serious? Ive been on diff forums for almost 6 yrs now and I know full well the benifits of the search tab and I can assure you If I ask a question I have searched and I didnt find the anwser I was looking for and also the search feature is limited to the leanth of the thread alot of times a thread dies and new info pops up that is never covered or refered to and is not the end all to all questions. Now if you want to post me a link to a certain thread you think will help someone I think thats great maybe its something someone missed but I and im sure many other people could go w/out the little quotes Ive refered to. Bottem line is if you dont want to anwser on one of my threads, then dont , no harm , no foul. But no one here or on anyother forum has the right to assume that you know the anwser im looking for and again if I ask a question I havent found the anwser Im looking for yet hence the reason Im still fishing. Well thats about it. And by the way I searched this also and I know this should have been posted some where else but since it happened here I posted it here.:sb So love it or hate it let the Flames begin Ive have my fire suit on:2 Oh and so its leagle I love Punch gran puro's


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

Amen!!


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

This has been covered before. Try the search. 



















:r . I couldn't restrain myself.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

williamsje85 said:


> Amen!!


:tpd:

It is all over the net....

"repost" or "use the search" nazi's.

If it is a subject that is extremely obvious.... then sometimes it is appropriate to mention the search BUT it should be done in a supportive and POLITE manner!!! Also... as the man says... doing the search and providing the link takes about 30 seconds and shows, what I like to believe, is the nature of the forum we would like to promote.

Good thread, thanks for posting it and hang in there.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

:r


PadronMe said:


> This has been covered before. Try the search.
> 
> :r . I couldn't restrain myself.


 This the way its should be  I like to joke as much as the next guy but some people like to act like there your mom and always point you in the "right direction" please!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

spectre1 said:


> .... So love it or hate it let the Flames begin Ive have my fire suit on:2 Oh and so its leagle I love Punch gran puro's


Well, since you insist


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm sure everyone is just trying to help.


----------



## williamsje85 (Jun 29, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> :tpd:


That was uncalled for. But seriously I think most people mean it as a joke but some don't.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I can understand where you are coming from. I am guilty of doing this, as you know. I take for granted that I have sooo much time to be on here and can browse pretty much by leisure. The radio life.:s 

And, I agree with Klugs, just trying to help. PM me anytime, I'll find it!


:ms NCRM


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> I know reguardless of how Im gonna say this , some of you will take this the wrong way and no matter how many times I try to explain this you still wont get it , it seems that is the nature of some things. On the other hand the others will understand this right off the bat but love it or hate it here it goes anyway. In a few of my threads some members have told me " you could have done a search on this" or "this has already been covered a search" or the one I realy thought was cute today was by ZEMEKONE who was refering to another person who had already pointed me to the search button and his quote was something to the effect of "im glad someone said that I thought I was going to have to do it" and to these anwsers , my reply is . Are you serious? Ive been on diff forums for almost 6 yrs now and I know full well the benifits of the search tab and I can assure you If I ask a question I have searched and I didnt find the anwser I was looking for and also the search feature is limited to the leanth of the thread alot of times a thread dies and new info pops up that is never covered or refered to and is not the end all to all questions. Now if you want to post me a link to a certain thread you think will help someone I think thats great maybe its something someone missed but I and im sure many other people could go w/out the little quotes Ive refered to. Bottem line is if you dont want to anwser on one of my threads, then dont , no harm , no foul. But no one here or on anyother forum has the right to assume that you know the anwser im looking for and again if I ask a question I havent found the anwser Im looking for yet hence the reason Im still fishing. Well thats about it. And by the way I searched this also and I know this should have been posted some where else but since it happened here I posted it here.:sb So love it or hate it let the Flames begin Ive have my fire suit on:2 Oh and so its leagle I love Punch gran puro's


Along the lines of the title of this thread - Dont Take This The Wrong Way

Many members of this forum (mostly new ones) have openly stated that they 
a) are too lazy to search - or -
b) figured it has been asked before but it would be easier to prevail on the jungle members to answer again

As more and more members join, the threads and posts get more and more voluminous to wade through. I have been helped by many here and try hard to "pay it forward" and help those that I can.

If you honestly have searched and can't find what you are looking for, say so. There is no harm in that. Especially if it seems likely the question/topic has been posed before. The gorillas in the jungle are a friendly and helpful bunch. Don't make the rest of us assume you have done a search.

My flame suit is on as well.

:2


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

williamsje85 said:


> That was uncalled for. But seriously I think most people mean it as a joke but some don't.


Ummmm. He was agreeing with you. Are you saying your opinion is so offensive that agreeing with it would be wrong? :r


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Relax, just ignore the answers/comments you don't like and utilize those that are appropriate. Life is too short to get anoyed about something this trivial. Hey, I know .... have a good cigar.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

To hell with the search button.....
I just got one of these..


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

PadronMe said:


> This has been covered before. Try the search.


:tpd:

Seriously. Some people do ask without searching first, but I don't think there has been a questions asked in CS that goes unanswered. This is a discussion forum, and information should be cycled by asking questions. Could you imagine a forum where no one asks any questions and everyone would just search? It wouldn't be a forum right? It would be a database. So lets keep this forum alive and the questions coming!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

> If I ask a question I have searched and I didnt find the anwser I was looking for





> Any you guys members of other cigar forum? If so which ones and how do you like them? Im not asking you to compaire the to CS . Just if you have found the members as nice as the ones here.


My off-the-cuff search took 3 seconds and brought up these ...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7699&highlight=Forums+member

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14518&highlight=Forums+member

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9972&highlight=Forums+member

No charge.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Churchlady said:


> Popcorn anyone?


Also do you folks keep the cello on? And what do you like to drink with your cigars.

_____
rm


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way, but could you do a search for "paragraphs"? He he he he he he.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't have anything to add.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

:tg


pnoon said:


> Along the lines of the title of this thread - Dont Take This The Wrong Way
> 
> Many members of this forum (mostly new ones) have openly stated that they
> a) are too lazy to search - or -
> ...


I understand that but forums are not like they used to be they have been around for years , and most people and I mean most are on other forums and know all the rules and regs there are very few NEWBIES left and usualy they will say so and say something to the effect of " If I screw up sorry Im new" . But as far as I go I dont see anything wrong w/ assumeing someone has searched already because the forum game isnt new anymore. Its old hat , its like telling someone " if you stick a fork into a lite socket youll get shocked" unless you are 7yrs old or less you already know this . If someone must do this , why not just say "Search"? Why does someone or the small group of people feel they have to make a statement inwhich your trying to make the other person look stupid or make yourself look superior? I say take it to someone who is listening


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

who are your favorite on-line vendors?

punch or cut?

65% or 70% ?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Crikey man, use some hard returns and spaces. 

I'm getting a headache.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Nely said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Seriously. Some people do ask without searching first, but I don't think there has been a questions asked in CS that goes unanswered. This is a discussion forum, and information should be cycled by asking questions. Could you imagine a forum where no one asks any questions and everyone would just search? It wouldn't be a forum right? It would be a database. So lets keep this forum alive and the questions coming!


Exactly! There are some people whose only anwser is Search! And like I said the search is not the endall . Like I also said if you dont want to anwser then dont anwser.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> My off-the-cuff search took 3 seconds and brought up these ...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7699&highlight=Forums+member
> 
> ...


I saw those and read most of them but still didnt get the anwser I was looking for so I posted a thread the fact still remains if you dont want to anwser dont anwser let the thread die. Or like I said just say search.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

spectre1 said:


> Like I also said if you dont want to anwser then dont anwser.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> who are your favorite on-line vendors?
> 
> punch or cut?
> 
> 65% or 70% ?


Always buy local , cut and last but not least 65%


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My take on your post, and you probably won't like it and call me an asshole too.

People who have been on the Forum for a year might not want to see a "What's your favorite _____?" thread every month. Search keeps things organized, and helps minimize redundant threads. I really just don't open those threads, and don't feel it's my duty to tell a Newb to "use the search"...but I often agree with the posts that tell them to try that very thing.

What rubbed me wrong about your post is that you have been here all of a couple weeks and write a post basically telling the rest of us how we should handle things, and how we should respond. To me, that's more offensive than someone suggesting that a Newb try the search function. 

JMHO.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Bring it on  :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Whoa this thread just went circular. I'm confused. Whose the bugger and whose the buggee?


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

colgate said:


> Whoa this thread just went circular. I'm confused. Whose the bugger and whose the buggee?


Did the search not come up with the answer?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

spectre1 said:


> I saw those and read most of them but still didnt get the anwser I was looking for


Your questions were ....



> Any you guys members of other cigar forum? If so which ones and how do you like them?


Thread one asked the question...



> How many cigar boards are you active on?


Thread two asked the question...



> How does CS stack up against others?


If you look at your question and these two, you will realize that you've asked more or less the same thing.

Since these answer your questions, its hard to envision what answer you were looking for. In any case, I think I'm off to investigate this IGNORE button .....


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

:r :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Did the search not come up with the answer?


Yes but it was something Lumpy wrote and I was embarrassed to re-print

(kidding, British lexicon and all)

but seriously, Icehog hit the nail on the head. Hell I'm the biggest know it all that ever walked the earth and they put up with me. I'm sure you'll be fine. Just take the high road on the hazing. It too shall pass.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> In any case, I think I'm off to investigate this IGNORE button .....


I have yet to use it. That may change soon.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Pretty aggressive post for what seems like a pretty petty thing to me.

On your motorcycle board, when the thirteenth person of the weeks asks "what tires best for track" don't you sort of feel like maybe you could just indidcate that it's been covered already?

Don't take this the wrong way BUT: if all you wanted was some info about other sites, it is readily available to you, and the portal to that info was handed to you. No one got pissed or blacklisted you or anything... sheesh, it's a big community. If I got pissed everytime someone told me to do a search, I'd be a very unhappy camper.

If Z's comment annoyed you that much, I would just like to suggest that perhaps you are a little too easily offended.

Just my opinion, which has been covered before. Do a search for it.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> Your questions were ....
> 
> Thread one asked the question...
> 
> ...


my point exactly to my quote of someone assumeing all of my question have been anwsered, that wasnt all of my questions and still isnt and as some were anwsered , some werent. Maybe we need a magic search tab which can read our minds so as one guy said . We could just search a data base. But whats funny is I started this of by saying dont take this the wrong way and to how there are some people who just wouldnt get it . Well congrats!!! You won, the first prize! As you said youll just hit the ignore button. When you read a thread your not interested in , just ignore it


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

This search button is the devil's work my son. Bad. Very bad.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

The best way to square all this away would be to post a *poll *to get everyone's thoughts on this. Seriously.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

ky toker said:


> The best way to square all this away would be to post a *poll *to get everyone's thoughts on this. Seriously.


LMFAO!

This thread belongs in the jokes section :hn


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ky toker said:


> The best way to square all this away would be to post a *poll *to get everyone's thoughts on this. Seriously.


oh noooo!!!!!!!! :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Spectre,

If you are or ever get into a position of authority please remember to never start a criticism with "don't take this the wrong way". It's a phrase that that gets pulled from the disingenious box of sayings. You'll find it right next to "It's not about the money".

What would be the wrong way to take your criticism? By seeing the error of one's ways and accept the admonishment from a newbie? Come on. You had to know how this was going to received.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> my point exactly to my quote of someone assumeing all of my question have been anwsered, that wasnt all of my questions and still isnt and as some were anwsered , some werent. Maybe we need a magic search tab which can read our minds so as one guy said . We could just search a data base. But whats funny is I started this of by saying dont take this the wrong way and to how there are some people who just wouldnt get it . Well congrats!!! You won, the first prize! As you said youll just hit the ignore button. When you read a thread your not interested in , just ignore it


Dude,

Listen. This is a community. Would you walk into your local bar and tell everyone in there why their behavior is inappropriate? How long do you think it'd be before someone told you they thought the place worked just fine yesterday?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

spectre1 said:


> But whats funny is I started this of by saying dont take this the wrong way and to how there are some people who just wouldnt get it . Well congrats!!! You won, the first prize! As you said youll just hit the ignore button. When you read a thread your not interested in , just ignore it


At first I thought you were just dense. Now I realize you're so much more......

Don't take this the wrong way ....


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

RcktS4 said:


> Pretty aggressive post for what seems like a pretty petty thing to me.
> 
> On your motorcycle board, when the thirteenth person of the weeks asks "what tires best for track" don't you sort of feel like maybe you could just indidcate that it's been covered already?
> 
> ...


Im not pissed, I think this is one of the best forums Im on thats the reason I said dont take this the wrong way. I had no intention of pissing anyone off just stateing my opinion . I just think Im saying what alot of other people wished they would have said before. If someone gets mad ,like some seem to be then im just saying what it think woud be alternate way of anwsering then sounding like someones mom or dad.:2


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

colgate said:


> Spectre,
> 
> If you are or ever get into a position of authority please remember to never start a criticism with "don't take this the wrong way". It's a phrase that that gets pulled from the _disingenious_ box of sayings. You'll find it right next to "It's not about the money".


I think you mean _disingenuous_. Cripes, man, try a *search*!


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

RcktS4 said:


> Dude,
> 
> Listen. This is a community. Would you walk into your local bar and tell everyone in there why their behavior is inappropriate? How long do you think it'd be before someone told you they thought the place worked just fine yesterday?


Also my point , this isnt directed to everyone , just the ones who look for the chance to .... lets say point someone in the right direction.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> I know reguardless of how Im gonna say this . . . . . . Oh and so its leagle I love Punch gran puro's




I have felt the same way and agree with your opinion. It often takes less time to type the answer than it does to type the self inflating comments that repeat questions often get.

BTW - the Gran Puro is not my favorite of the Punch line, but I will not hold it against you.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Ummmm. He was agreeing with you. Are you saying your opinion is so offensive that agreeing with it would be wrong? :r


ROFLMFAO

OH MY GOD

dave you made me spit my tea out


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> At first I thought you were just dense. Now I realize you're so much more......


Is that kwagga????????


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

ya know, I trying so HARD to stay out of this thread...Whappin newbies who need to learn when to talk and when to shut the heck up around is tiring work...
I gonna continue to try and stay out of this one

PaulMac


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

SeanGAR said:


> At first I thought you were just dense. Now I realize you're so much more......


  Is that a pix of your mom or dad?:r Man you need to ease up, it didnt take long to find your soft spot. 
I thought you were off to ignore this?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> ... Oh and so its leagle I love Punch gran puro's


btw, no one has mentioned the fact that you know this is the wrong forum to post this in, but did so anyways...

As far as the original "try search" comment goes, if you really think there's something unique about your question that remains unanswered by other threads, why don't you just reply in your original thread clarifying what you meant?


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey razorback! I hate it when I'm quoted. You slam the door fixing my screw ups! 

I'm presently searching for the door out of this thread. Can anyone help?

Spectre you are up to 10 posts a day. That's some serious contributing! Fill out your profile. How old are ya?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Please don't take this the wrong way.... I know regardless of how I say this, you might take this the wrong way and no matter how many times I try to explain this you still wont get it , it seems that is the nature of some things. But I don't think you should walk into a community and after 10 days start telling us you don't like the way things are run, and we need to change. If you're that thin skinned to be upset because a respected longtime member told you that the topics have been covered several times, maybe this Forum isn't for you. Please don't take this the wrong way though.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

colgate said:


> Hey razorback! I hate it when I'm quoted. You slam the door fixing my screw ups!
> 
> I'm presently searching for the door out of this thread. Can anyone help?
> 
> *Spectre you are up to 10 posts a day. That's some serious contributing!* Fill out your profile. How old are ya?


POSTWHORE!!!!!!!!!! :r

(sorry, but I didn't think that threadjacking this would be a serious offense)


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

No offense, (don't take this the wrong way), but this thread is nothing more than a disingenuous (Thanks LeafHog) attempt to gather support for a 'Nyah Nyah" directed at a couple of people by whom you feel mistreated.

To suggest that it was for "the good of everyone else who feels that way" is simply ridiculous.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

spectre1 said:


> Is that a pix of your mom or dad?:r Man you need to ease up, it didnt take long to find your soft spot.
> I thought you were off to ignore this?


Buwahahahahaha.



> let the Flames begin Ive have my fire suit on


That thing on your head ... isn't actually a fire suit.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> POSTWHORE!!!!!!!!!! :r
> 
> with 20.62 posts per day who are you to talk??
> 
> (I know you were jokin, as was I).:gn :gn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> My take on your post, and you probably won't like it and call me an asshole too.
> 
> People who have been on the Forum for a year might not want to see a "What's your favorite _____?" thread every month. Search keeps things organized, and helps minimize redundant threads. I really just don't open those threads, and don't feel it's my duty to tell a Newb to "use the search"...but I often agree with the posts that tell them to try that very thing.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

On another board you might have gotten....










Personally, I like to think we are better than that. Club Stogie is a welcoming place to all. Sometimes those that have been here become weary of new members asking the same questions that have been answered many times before. You can make a difference by learning more and contributing to the friendly environment and answering these questions in the future.

So have a cold one and enjoy your time here cowboy.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> illuminatus said:
> 
> 
> > POSTWHORE!!!!!!!!!! :r
> ...


Hell, I'm just barely doublin him up! I gotta get up into the 30 PPD range! :r


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

colgate said:


> disingenious


Upon further reflection I think brother colgate has invented the perfect word to describe this thread and its originator. I like it, and plan to use it often. My hat is off to you, sir! :r


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hell, I'm just barely doublin him up! I gotta get up into the 30 PPD range! :r


You think you could spout that much :BS in one day??


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

To answer your question....if I don't know the answer, I won't respond. 

If your question is ridiculously redundant, I won't respond.

Bottom line?

I'm too lazy to look it up for you.

No harm, no foul.  

If your search doesn't turn anything up then I would change things up a bit....perhaps changing the spelling, or narrowing the "key word" search. It occurs to me that if the poster is a particularly bad speller, then you may be SOL.

Hope this helps.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................shut...up................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................this............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................topic................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................is....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................:BS


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

kansashat said:


> To answer your question....if I don't know the answer, I won't respond.
> 
> If your question is ridiculously redudant, I won't respond.
> 
> ...


That wasn't a thinly veiled insult, was it shat? :r Not tryin to put words in your mouth, just made me laugh.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I am sure this isn't the first time you have been told to use the search button, especially if you go to forums. And do you honestly mean to tell me that you would answer every single question over and over again?????

I don't think you would. Every single forum I have ever been on has this function and every single forum I have been on has always had member who will point this out to you.

By now you should know you need thick skin to be on a forum so why are you bringing this up and crying about it????

I would actually delete every damn thread from someone who refuses or didn't bother using the search button if I had the power. Hell I still use the search function at times.

And another thing, do you hear us complaining everytime a NOOB comes along and posts a thread in the WRONG damn section??? NO. And it has been happening a lot lately.

Move on or Move out!


This is regoddamndiculas!!!!

I am done.


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Man this turned wild awfull fast! And to all that is listening this is a joke! Or a test if you will. To tell you the truth This is the nicest forum Ive ever been on and I couldnt believe it was so nice. Just wanted to see if there was any steel around here and I see there is ,so if you would except my apology. Im gonna kick back and have one of those puro's I was talking about.  :w


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> Man this turned wild awfull fast! And to all that is listening this is a joke!


Of course it is NOW that everyone is pissed off at you.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

spectre1 said:


> Man this turned wild awfull fast! And to all that is listening this is a joke! Or a test if you will. To tell you the truth This is the nicest forum Ive ever been on and I couldnt believe it was so nice. Just wanted to see if there was any steel around here and I see there is ,so if you would except my apology. Im gonna kick back and have one of those puro's I was talking about.  :w


I call :BS 
lol
but as an attempt to cause the thread to die...I give it a B-


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> I call :BS
> lol
> but as an attempt to cause the thread to die...I give it a B-


 no :BS just the truth you guys are great.:bx


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hindsight is 20/20. In fact a great example of the value in the seach function.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

A day without Seangar's wit is like a day without sunshine! Good stuff Sean!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> no :BS just the truth you guys are great.:bx


Everyone here is great!!!!! I agree finally with something you said.

But I still don't buy this was a joke. If it was it was in poor F'n taste to get everyone all pissed off about a dumbass topic. You know you meant this thread to be real and not a joke so just admit it..

Just from now on use the damn search button and all will be right in the land of CS.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if it was a joke... well, it WAS a joke, it had to be, right?

i mean, anyone who gets pissed off over two guys in THIS TOPIC HERE, where one happened to mention doing a search, then another said they were happy they weren't the only one to say it....

i think SeanGARs photos state it best.

too bad we're out of credits and can't change CUTs... "tampax" would make a nice one for you.

of course, if it's a joke, then..... fluck it, i can't believe i'm replying in this topic (a 2nd time, at that).

:fu ya'll for making me post.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What a waste of bytes and bandwith.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad I passed the test.


crawfish


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> ....too bad we're out of credits and can't change CUTs... "tampax" would make a nice one for you.


I was thinking "reservoir tipped" in light of Sean's pic, but whatever.

:fu too greg


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

My humble opinion that no one asked for:

1. Spectre1 posted 3 similar questions, but if you really read them they are asking 3 very different things about one subject. "What" "How many", and
"compare" are distinctly different things he wanted to know.

2. Pointing out that a search would be in order is fine and dandy. It is how someone says it is the point. I love the Joke forum, but it seems there is always someone jumping in to say something like "that was funny last year" with a link to that joke. Why take the time to make this point? Maybe it is fun to shame someone. Momma said if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. If you honestly feel that you can share some information with a botl by providing a link, bravo! If not, move on to another thread where you may have something good to offer.

3. Jumping on Spectre1 for trying to express what he feels when his posts are treated negatively is bad manners. I had an old boss who would yell out in front of the whole crew things like "What, are you stupid or something?"
It embarassed the person for sure, but it really made the boss look bad.
If you really feel that a member is posting improperly, send a PM or use a quiding hand if you want to do it publicly. Cigar smokers are known to be gentlemen, aren't we? I think you could compare a lousy thread to an ugly baby. Sure it's not great to look at, but you don't go out of your way to tell the mother the kid is ugly.

4. Searches are not always perfect. I recently searched for some info about smoking at the Conn. casinos. Nothing came up, but then I found these same casinos named in dozens of posts. Maybe Spectre1 had something similar happen to him.

5. Mmmmm, can I get some melted butter on that popcorn?
:2

[/U][/U]


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

El Gato said:


> 3. Jumping on Spectre1 for trying to express what he feels when his posts are treated negatively is bad manners.


I felt his post pointing out how he feels everyone else should respond was bad manners as well. JMHO.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> if it was a joke... well, it WAS a joke, it had to be, right?
> 
> i mean, anyone who gets pissed off over two guys in THIS TOPIC HERE, where one happened to mention doing a search, then another said they were happy they weren't the only one to say it....
> 
> ...


Hey.......


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

williamsje85 said:


> That was uncalled for. But seriously I think most people mean it as a joke but some don't.


I was agreeing with you... which it (obviously) appears you were not aware of? No offense... just agreeing.... especially since most people know I am a CHRISTian and am into the Amen stuff! 

I too am unaware of where you were going with your above reply.

[/threadjack]


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey.......


Quick edit Dave....get a call from Tampax's Corporate Attorney?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Quick edit Dave....get a call from Tampax's Corporate Attorney?


I did a search and found that you need to post a copyright notice for trade names. As I Don't know how to do that, I did a search and couldn't find an answer. Did a quick soul search and decided that this thread was not the right forum to get an answer. Searched the keyboard and found the right keys to edit the post with. :r


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

it took 2 hours to hit 6 pages..
i guess i'll make a contribution too..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I did a search and found that you need to post a copyright notice for trade names. As I Don't know how to do that, I did a search and couldn't find an answer. Did a quick soul search and decided that this thread was not the right forum to get an answer. Searched the keyboard and found the right keys to edit the post with. :r


I'm searching for the underlying meaning in your post...and I think I found it. LOL


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

It's so metaphysical and yet IHT irritating at the same time. :r 

Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM, Search, ISOM, ISOM.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Xxx


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

Well said 909!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Well said 909!


The eloquence. The vocabulary. So reminescent of Noyes ....

The Highwayman 
by Alfred Noyes

The wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees,
The moon was a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas,
The road was a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor,
And the highwayman came riding--
Riding--riding--
The highwayman came riding, up to the old inn-door.

He'd a French cocked-hat on his forehead, a bunch of lace at his chin,
A coat of the claret velvet, and breeches of brown doe-skin; 
They fitted with never a wrinkle: his boots were up to the thigh. 
And he rode with a jeweled twinkle,
His pistol butts a-twinkle,
His rapier hilt a-twinkle, under the jeweled sky.

Over the cobbles he clattered and clashed in the dark inn-yard, 
He tapped with his whip on the shutters, but all was locked and barred;
He whistled a tune to the window, and who should be waiting there
But the landlord's black-eyed daughter,
Bess, the landlord's daughter,
Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair.

And dark in the dark old inn-yard a stable-wicket creaked
Where Tim the ostler listened; his face was white and peaked;
His eyes were hollows of madness, his hair like moldy hay,
But he loved the landlord's daughter, 
The landlord's red-lipped daughter,
Dumb as a dog he listened, and he heard the robber say--

"One kiss, my bonny sweetheart, I'm after a prize tonight,
But I shall be back with the yellow gold before the morning light;
Yet, if they press me sharply, and harry me through the day, 
Then look for me by moonlight,
Watch for me by moonlight,
I'll come to thee by moonlight, though hell should bar the way."

He rose upright in the stirrups; he scarce could reach her hand, 
But she loosened her hair in the casement. His face burnt like a brand
As the black cascade of perfume came tumbling over his breast;
And he kissed its waves in the moonlight,
(Oh, sweet black waves in the moonlight!)
Then he tugged at his rein in the moonlight, and galloped away to the West.

He did not come in the dawning; he did not come at noon;
And out of the tawny sunset, before the rise of the moon,
When the road was a gypsy's ribbon, looping the purple moor,
A red-coat troop came marching--
Marching--marching--
King George's men came marching, up to the old inn-door.

They said no word to the landlord, they drank his ale instead, 
But they gagged his daughter and bound her to the foot of her narrow bed;
Two of them knelt at her casement, with muskets at their side. 
There was death at every window;
And hell at one dark window;
For Bess could see, through her casement, the road that he would ride.

They had tied her up to attention, with many a sniggering jest. 
They had bound a musket beside her, with the barrel beneath her breast.
"Now keep good watch!" and they kissed her. She heard the doomed man say--
Look for me by moonlight;
Watch for me by moonlight;
I'll come to thee by moonlight, though hell should bar the way!

She twisted her hands behind her; but all the knots held good. 
She writhed her hands till her fingers were wet with sweat or blood.
They stretched and strained in the darkness, and the hours crawled by like years,
Till, now, on the stroke of midnight,
Cold, on the stroke of midnight,
The tip of one finger touched it! The trigger at least was hers!

The tip of one finger touched it. She strove no more for the rest. 
Up, she stood up to attention, with the muzzle beneath her breast.
She would not risk their hearing; she would not strive again; 
For the road lay bare in the moonlight;
Blank and bare in the moonlight;
And the blood of her veins, in the moonlight, throbbed to her love's refrain.
Tlot-tlot; tlot-tlot! Had they heard it? The horse-hoofs ringing clear;
Tlot-tlot, tlot-tlot, in the distance? Were they deaf that they did not hear?
Down the ribbon of moonlight, over the brow of the hill, 
The highwayman came riding,
Riding, riding!
The red-coats looked to their priming! She stood up, straight and still!

Tlot-tlot, in the frosty silence! Tlot-tlot, in the echoing night!
Nearer he came and nearer! Her face was like a light!
Her eyes grew wide for a moment; she drew one last deep breath,
Then her finger moved in the moonlight,
Her musket shattered the moonlight,
Shattered her breast in the moonlight and warned him--with her death.

He turned; he spurred to the west; he did not know who stood 
Bowed, with her head o'er the musket, drenched with her own red blood.
Not till the dawn he heard it, his face grew gray to hear 
How Bess, the landlord's daughter,
The landlord's black-eyed daughter,
Had watched for her love in the moonlight, and died in the darkness there.

Back, he spurred like a madman, shouting a curse to the sky, 
With the white road smoking behind him and his rapier brandished high!
Blood-red were his spurs in the golden noon; wine-red was his velvet coat,
When they shot him down on the highway, 
Down like a dog on the highway,
And he lay in his blood on the highway, with the bunch of lace at his throat.

And still of a winter's night, they say, when the wind is in the trees,
When the moon is a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas,
When the road is a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor,
A highwayman comes riding--
Riding--riding-- 
A highwayman comes riding, up to the old inn-door.
Over the cobbles he clatters and clangs in the dark inn-yard;
He taps with his whip on the shutters, but all is locked and barred;
He whistles a tune to the window, and who should be waiting there
But the landlord's black-eyed daughter, 
Bess, the landlord's daughter,
Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> :tg I understand that but forums are not like they used to be they have been around for years , and most people and I mean most are on other forums and know all the rules and regs there are very few NEWBIES left and usualy they will say so and say something to the effect of " If I screw up sorry Im new" . But as far as I go I dont see anything wrong w/ assumeing someone has searched already because the forum game isnt new anymore. Its old hat , its like telling someone " if you stick a fork into a lite socket youll get shocked" unless you are 7yrs old or less you already know this . If someone must do this , why not just say "Search"? Why does someone or the small group of people feel they have to make a statement inwhich your trying to make the other person look stupid or make yourself look superior? I say take it to someone who is listening


I had never seen a forum of any kind before last September when a newspaper article pointed out this one to me. I had no concept of what an internet forum was. There are newbies out here. Hey, I still see a chat room as a moving merry-go-round that I can't catch up to to go on. I learn every time I use this. Sometimes I also get so obsessed with a question I forget to search And sometime my phrasing for a search doesn't work and pointing me through a thread does. On the other hand if anyone: you, I, the persons that trigger your thread, takes themselves too seriously, they're asking for it.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

And to end this with a bang:








:


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Nely said:


> And to end this with a bang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that took three takes to get it right. But it definitely was worth the effort.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Nely was probably laughing so hard trying to put this up that he slipped a couple of times. 

Good effort Nely!! I'm still laughing at this one!!!


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Are we done now?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way.... I know regardless of how I say this, you might take this the wrong way and no matter how many times I try to explain this you still wont get it , it seems that is the nature of some things. But I don't think you should walk into a community and after 10 days start telling us you don't like the way things are run, and we need to change. If you're that thin skinned to be upset because a respected longtime member told you that the topics have been covered several times, maybe this Forum isn't for you. Please don't take this the wrong way though.


how in the world did people miss the humor in this? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> how in the world did people miss the humor in this? :r


What are you saying Blake...that I'm a clown? That I'm here to amuse you???

;-)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> What are you saying Blake...that I'm a clown? That I'm here to amuse you???
> 
> ;-)


I'll buy that!!
(3 double martinis talkin' here)


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

We should give Spectre the "Billy Bats" special.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> What are you saying Blake...that I'm a clown? That I'm here to amuse you???
> 
> ;-)


You really ARE a funny guy!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

(909) said:


> We should give Spectre the "Billy Bats" special.


is that like a sac hat?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but could you do a search for "paragraphs"? He he he he he he.


Oooh, you nasty! :bx

I sort of hate using search myself, as, on most boards, you get a lot of threads that have nothing to do with what you're looking for, tied together only by the fact that one of the words you typed in the search may show up within the entire thread (and, invariably, out of context). That being saud, the CS one is actually quite good. Then again, when you're dealing with brands of smokes and such, the results are a bit easier to come by as compared to the threads upon threads of tech jargon I have to wade through on web design forums and the other places I frequent. Go look up something like "hardcoded 301 Permanent Redirect in Apache/Linux systems" on a techie forum and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

spectre1 said:


> I know reguardless of how Im gonna say this , some of you will take this the wrong way and no matter how many times I try to explain this you still wont get it , it seems that is the nature of some things. On the other hand the others will understand this right off the bat but love it or hate it here it goes anyway. In a few of my threads some members have told me " you could have done a search on this" or "this has already been covered a search" or the one I realy thought was cute today was by ZEMEKONE who was refering to another person who had already pointed me to the search button and his quote was something to the effect of "im glad someone said that I thought I was going to have to do it" and to these anwsers , my reply is . Are you serious? Ive been on diff forums for almost 6 yrs now and I know full well the benifits of the search tab and I can assure you If I ask a question I have searched and I didnt find the anwser I was looking for and also the search feature is limited to the leanth of the thread alot of times a thread dies and new info pops up that is never covered or refered to and is not the end all to all questions. Now if you want to post me a link to a certain thread you think will help someone I think thats great maybe its something someone missed but I and im sure many other people could go w/out the little quotes Ive refered to. Bottem line is if you dont want to anwser on one of my threads, then dont , no harm , no foul. But no one here or on anyother forum has the right to assume that you know the anwser im looking for and again if I ask a question I havent found the anwser Im looking for yet hence the reason Im still fishing. Well thats about it. And by the way I searched this also and I know this should have been posted some where else but since it happened here I posted it here.:sb So love it or hate it let the Flames begin Ive have my fire suit on:2 Oh and so its leagle I love Punch gran puro's
> 
> :s :s :s


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

3 things.

1. sirxlaughs - you need to change your user setting to view up to 40 posts per page, then this won't be over 6 pages long.

2. this stupid thread brought out the massive powers of *gabebdog1* and his terrible talent at royally jacking up how to QUOTE someone.

3. ................................................. :fu ..............................................


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

well then.. it took about 6 hours to hit about 100 replies..
not bad.. not bad at all..
at this rate.. we may all reach illuminatus' daily post count.. :r 
+2 sirxlaughs.. whore'in it up


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

sirxlaughs said:


> well then.. it took about 6 hours to hit about 100 replies..
> not bad.. not bad at all..
> at this rate.. we may all reach illuminatus' daily post count.. :r
> +2 sirxlaughs.. whore'in it up


OUCH! JUST OUCH!!!!! FOUL I SAY! FOUL!!!!! like your mother :r


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

So I guess I should put my :2 in? Personally I have begun to learn that if you have to start a post with "Dont Take This The Wrong Way" it's probably gonna be taken the wrong way...furthermore, in cases like that, after I finish typing the post that's gonna be taken the wrong way, instead of hitting the SUBMIT REPLY button I just hit the back button on my browser, and voilà, I get it out of my system, and no one can take it the wrong way because no one sees it but me...

Note to other posters: This will probably be taken the wrong way, but please note the correct usage and spelling for the french word "voilà" as I am getting tired of seeing "wallah"...if you are going to use a foreign word then use it properly...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> 3 things.
> 
> 1. sirxlaughs - you need to change your user setting to view up to 40 posts per page, then this won't be over 6 pages long.
> 
> ...


why you got to hate smile be happy anger is bad
stupid frigin white bald mother fing cross eyed mo


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey dont take this the wrong way..... but I dont have an opinion
which is a first for me
I need to tell this to my girlfriend


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

:r

Anyone seen the smiley? I can't find it on google, but I know I've seen it on other forums!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> how in the world did people miss the humor in this? :r


Agreed, :r

I'm amazed at how much I missed in the half day I was MIA.


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

You mean this one?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Note to other posters: This will probably be taken the wrong way, but please note the correct usage and spelling for the french word "voilà" as I am getting tired of seeing "wallah"...if you are going to use a foreign word then use it properly...


Hollah!!! I say la V!!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Hollah!!! I say la V!!!


Young man, lavatory should never be shortened to lavvy (note, it's not spelt La V), it's horribly common and vulgar. :r


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Young man, lavatory should never be shortened to lavvy (note, it's not spelt La V), it's horribly common and vulgar. :r


I dissagree. No valid reason, just becuase you took away my warm and fuzzy feeling the other day:gn


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Young man, lavatory should never be shortened to lavvy (note, it's not spelt La V), it's horribly common and vulgar. :r


hey!!! Why do you Brits have such a problem with the Frenchies? I WAS speaking French after all!


----------



## DOC38 (Jan 16, 2006)

illuminatus said:


> :r
> 
> Anyone seen the smiley? I can't find it on google, but I know I've seen it on other forums!


I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE LONG ENOUGH TO VOICE AN OPINION,,,, BUT I DO HAVE TO SAY THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL!!!! IMAGINATION AND COOLING THE FIRE OF ARGUMENATIVE DISCUSSIONS CAN BE THE LIFE OF THE PARTY.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

DOC38 said:


> I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE LONG ENOUGH TO VOICE AN OPINION,,,, BUT I DO HAVE TO SAY THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL!!!! IMAGINATION AND COOLING THE FIRE OF ARGUMENATIVE DISCUSSIONS CAN BE THE LIFE OF THE PARTY.


Thank you for the kind words Doc, but as you'll soon come to realize, I'm just an annoying troll and everyone hates me :r

And Churchlady, that was EXACTLY the smiley I was looking for, thank you much for posting it. I now have a copy saved on my harddrive/website, for future use!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Hollah!!! I say la V!!!


la vie...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> la vie...


c'est la vie?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> c'est la vie?


yep! Say la V - don't ask me what it means though...


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

There's a certain bilingual song of the same name that sort of gives it away (the meaning).


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

This thread is still continuing.....:hn


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

colgate said:


> There's a certain bilingual song of the same name that sort of gives it away (the meaning).


I'm not bilingual... I only like Women


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I'm not bilingual... I only like Women


Well said, Colonel Lingus...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> I dissagree. No valid reason, just becuase you took away my warm and fuzzy feeling the other day:gn


:fu

Et, aussi... pourquoi, toujours, les Americans pensent nous Anglais ont une probleme avec Les Francais? Il était seulement parce qu'il a dit que 'I say', et toute la monde sait que 'I say', celui anglais. :tg (just kidding peter )


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Well said, Colonel Lingus...


More like Colonel Angus
In the lavatory
With a candlestick


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I'm not bilingual... I only like Women


Bi= 2
Lingus = Tongue

2 tongues? I think women would like YOU!!!

I´m bilingual and proud!!!!!!!!!!! :tg


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

colgate said:


> More like Colonel Angus
> In the lavatory
> With a candlestick


The Colonel's first name is Anel.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> :fu
> 
> Et, aussi... pourquoi, toujours, les Americans pensent nous Anglais ont une probleme avec Les Francais? Il était seulement parce qu'il a dit que 'I say', et toute la monde sait que 'I say', celui anglais. :tg (just kidding peter )


now you are trying to insult our BOTLs from Downunder???

No ashtray for you!!!

Κανένα ashtray για σας!!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Downundah? Je ne comprends pas! I didn't think I was gettin' an ashtray anyhoo...


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Downundah? Je ne comprends pas! I didn't think I was gettin' an ashtray anyhoo...


Je sais exactement ce que vous essayiez de dire votre bâtard spritely anglais - n'essayez pas oppriment mes personnes ou je dirai à chacun que votre mère était un hamster!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Nooner said:


> Je sais exactement ce que vous essayiez de dire votre bâtard spritely anglais - n'essayez pas oppriment mes personnes ou je dirai à chacun que votre mère était un hamster!


Guinea pig, geddit right, my mum was a guinea pig!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Guinea pig, geddit right, my mum was a guinea pig!


oh yeah:

Clicky


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Clicky


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Just because his mother was a lowly 'amster, believe me, my mother was a guinea pig.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Clicky


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

What is this, a badly made French remake of bio-dome? :tg I'm sure you do. However, I'm still not entirely sure what I did to the Australian BOTL.

clicky

[je connais Monthy Python]


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> What is this, a badly made French remake of bio-dome?


The French remaking "Biodome" would be worse than any of their political insults toward this country in the last 50 years. 1 "Biodome" was more than enough.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Guys, I've had a terrible week - moving, hurt my foot, in pain all week, money tight from all the moving expenses - I know, wah wah wah poor CNB. Not looking for sympathy. Just wanted to tell you that reading this thread made me laugh so long and so hard my wife rushed into the room to ask me what was WRONG with me. Thanks guys I needed that laugh.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

GUYS... Just a humble suggestion that we divert our hard-earned free time to something more interesting... Like, "How's the Weather Out There!!?" on the "Anything But Cigars Board"... 

OR... If you wish to continue, have at it!!!


______________________________________________________________

"A kindled cigar and companionship give us peace... A cold cigar and isolation give us what we deserve."

(Book of Forgotten Proverbs, Chapt. 4)


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

palm55 said:


> GUYS... Just a humble suggestion that we divert our hard-earned free time to something more interesting... Like, "How's the Weather Out There!!?" on the "Anything But Cigars Board"...
> 
> OR... If you wish to continue, have at it!!!
> 
> ...


HuH?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Nooner said:


> HuH?


:tpd: :r (an entirely useless post, composed entirely of smileys. Except for that part. And this part. But that's it. Last one. I swear. That's it. Done.)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Drink large quantities of water and fruit juices.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Drink large quantities of water and fruit juices.


What is.............constipation?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> What is.............constipation?


Your turn to choose a category.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

This thread is making me constipated.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Your turn to choose a category.


I'll take 'things not to do at golf course' for 200 Dave!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Nely said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Seriously. Some people do ask without searching first, but I don't think there has been a questions asked in CS that goes unanswered. This is a discussion forum, and information should be cycled by asking questions. Could you imagine a forum where no one asks any questions and everyone would just search? It wouldn't be a forum right? It would be a database. So lets keep this forum alive and the questions coming!


:tpd: 
And who knows, maybe the asnwers that were given to the question 6 months ago or two years ago were wrong. Science does march forward! Homebrewing is constantly changing, and so are the makeup of cigars.

my :2

cheers!


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> I'll take 'things not to do at golf course' for 200 Dave!


What is donuts in the golf cart on the greens?

Mel


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

What not to do at the golf course? Well I can tell you what my ******* father did about 5 years ago at a very nice course. Openly peeing on the fairway for the world to see is a no-no. Til this day he doesnt understand why. :r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> What is donuts in the golf cart on the greens?
> 
> Mel


No. What is playing with your partners balls.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No. What is playing with your partners balls.


True. Very true!

Mel


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMM

I'll take truck-stop toilet etiquette for 1000.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> HMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> I'll take truck-stop toilet etiquette for 1000.


Sams dietary warning to Patrick's enemies in Roadhouse seemed common sense.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sams dietary warning to Patrick in Roadhouse seemed common sense.


Irony is great. I was listening to Jeff Healey as I opened this thread.

"Pretty good for a blind white guy"


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

altbier said:


> :tpd:
> And who knows, maybe the asnwers that were given to the question 6 months ago or two years ago were wrong. Science does march forward! Homebrewing is constantly changing, and so are the makeup of cigars.
> 
> my :2
> ...


Please read my quote as to how technology has impacted the cigar world. Just kidding. If I may give my two cents... I sometimes use a new thread instead of search is because I enjoy hearing from people. I don't want to aggravate people who have been at this site for years and helped develop it from infancy (and who probably found the cigar boom of the 90's a little intrusive into their world, I feel the same way when a new karate movie star comes out and we have a bunch of new students who last 6 months, but want the school to change just for them). I will try to use the search function a little more, but please forgive me when I post because I may just want to communicate with someone on cigars. No one at my work smokes, my wife doesn't, my children don't...get the picture. Have a great weekend and I hope they have some good skiing where you all are at.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Sams dietary warning to Patrick's enemies in Roadhouse seemed common sense.


What is, "don't eat the big white mint."

I'll take Truckstop Bathroom Graffiti for $200 Alex.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kansashat said:


> What is, "don't eat the big white mint."
> 
> I'll take Truckstop Bathroom Graffiti for $200 Alex.


What is ""Tried to chit but only farted...."


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

kansashat said:


> What is, "don't eat the big white mint."
> 
> I'll take Truckstop Bathroom Graffiti for $200 Alex.


That which is ego gratifying in the bedroom but of concern in the mens room.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> That which is ego gratifying in the bedroom but of concern in the bathroom.


What is "Why are you reading this when the joke is in your hand?"


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

kansashat said:


> What is "Why are you reading this when the joke is in your hand?"


I've heard o talking to yourself, but typing to yourself... ? :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> That which is ego gratifying in the bedroom but of concern in the mens room.


What is "Three slaps on the door followed by "Earl is that you?""

Common household items as sex toys for $200 Alex.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nothing like standing there while the pecker gnats orbit your cranium reading the warning, don't throw your butts in the urinal because it makes them soggy and hard to light. Oh yeah those giant breath mints are not meant for human consumption.:2


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

colgate said:


> What is "Three slaps on the door followed by "Earl is that you?""
> 
> Common household items as sex toys for $200 Alex.


What is last years fly rod.

I'll take downsides of fishing nude for 800.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I'll take downsides of fishing nude for 800.


Answer is: That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

kansashat said:


> What is, "don't eat the big white mint."
> 
> I'll take Truckstop Bathroom Graffiti for $200 Alex.


If you can read this you are taking a dump at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> What is last years fly rod.
> 
> I'll take downsides of fishing nude for 800.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

steve12553 said:


> If you can read this you are taking a dump at a 45 degree angle.


What is your ex girlfriends hastily scribbled phone number and service offer?


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Don't Take This The Wrong Way*

Gentlemen, Gentlemen, and Ladies, it seems that one was offened by the "do a search" statment. It seems that others are offened that he is offened. Now I believe that vtdragon, Franksmith, and Nely all make good points, and I agree with each of them. 
I believe that there are many here who have a great deal of knowledge when it comes to cigars, cigar smoking, and the enjoyment that goes with it. I think they share with all and give what they know willingly and freely in the hopes that things will be easier for the people who are new to this field. 
Now I see that SeanGAR did a search and found 3 different posts and posted them for all to see. Is this not what a forum is for? It helps share infomation. There is one thing that I think has been overlooked. What if the last time that a post on a subject was made was say 3 or 4 weeks ago, and there were say 10 new people who had a great deal of information on the subject that had since joined the group, and had not given any of the info that they have on the subject because it (the question) was not asked. Now see there might be something new that we would miss out on all because the question was not asked. The only dumb question is the one that is not asked. There may be someone new that has new information on the subject.:2


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Don't Take This The Wrong Way*



KnightKrusher said:


> Gentlemen, Gentlemen, and Ladies, it seems that one was offened by the "do a search" statment. It seems that others are offened that he is offened. Now I believe that vtdragon, Franksmith, and Nely all make good points, and I agree with each of them.
> I believe that there are many here who have a great deal of knowledge when it comes to cigars, cigar smoking, and the enjoyment that goes with it. I think they share with all and give what they know willingly and freely in the hopes that things will be easier for the people who are new to this field.
> Now I see that SeanGAR did a search and found 3 different posts and posted them for all to see. Is this not what a forum is for? It helps share infomation. There is one thing that I think has been overlooked. What if the last time that a post on a subject was made was say 3 or 4 weeks ago, and there were say 10 new people who had a great deal of information on the subject that had since joined the group, and had not given any of the info that they have on the subject because it (the question) was not asked. Now see there might be something new that we would miss out on all because the question was not asked. The only dumb question is the one that is not asked. There may be someone new that has new information on the subject.:2


there is a good solution for this... bump an existing thread!


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I cant disagree...but of course I have only been here for 2 months. I can see how being here for years seeing the same questions asked over and over again can be annoying. Educating a new forum member on the search function is one thing...being a search function hound is another. I would say the answer is balance. :2


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

FpDoc77 said:


> I cant disagree...but of course I have only been here for 2 months. I can see how being here for years seeing the same questions asked over and over again can be annoying. Educating a new forum member on the search function is one thing...being a search function hound is another. I would say the answer is balance. :2


Balanced, Just like the different branches of our government.
Oh, wait! Bad example. 
Balance, don't take yourself so seriously, and don't be so thin skinned.
If anybody feels that it applies to themselves then it probably does. Many times things here are very nice. Sometimes they're even very special but they're never life or death. Tolerance is good and the differences are what makes things less boring.

[Steps down from soap box and exits stage left]


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Steve I would have to agree with you about not being thin skinned. That goes for anywhere you travel on the net. But IMHO being a search function hound and pointing it out to everyone...is well...as annoying as the question. I have had one person tell me to use the search function in 2 months and wasnt offended in the least. Some might be offended and I agree thats on them. But to me...I say let it go unless its just an overabused question.


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

I try using the search function but it is sooo hard learning new tricks.


----------

